# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Tổng Hợp Tài Liệu Về An Toàn Thông Tin, Tích Hợp Hệ Thống Và Quản Trị Mạng

## blkaka

*BẢO MẬT ỨNG DỤNG WEB - AN TOÀN THÔNG TIN CHO WEBSITE*
10 lỗi bảo mật thông dụng của ứng dụng web được công bố bới OWASP https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1MDfNecHNcPTjQ4bnpsY0Z2d2c/edit
Các mối đe dọa và tiêu chuẩn an toàn dành cho website WASC Threat Classificationhttps://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1MDfNecHNcPU282WDg1MmZMU28/edit

*INTERNET VÀ* *Ứ**NG D**Ụ**NG TRÊN N**Ề**N WEB*
Hướng Dẫn Cấu Hình Và Quản Trị Hệ Thống Google App
1_Dang_Ki_Dich_Vu_Google_App_Domain_HocTrucTuyen.O  rghttps://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1MDfNecHNcPaFBxM0VHM2FsLTA/edit
2_Xac_Nhan_Domain_HocTrucTuyen_Voi_Google_Apphttps  ://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1MDfNecHNcPVk1kY0xFYkNFMzQ/edit
3_Quan_Ly_GoogleApp_HocTrucTuyen-Org https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1MDfNecHNcPYjRVVjZxSEZMZFU/edit
4_Google_App_Chat_Cho_Domain_HocTrucTuyenhttps://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1MDfNecHNcPcjlHb29zeG9EbUU/edit
5-Google-Calendar__HocTrucTuyen-Org https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1MDfNecHNcPOC1CZW91aGp0Rlk/edit
6-Google_Docs_Domain_HocTrucTuyen-Org https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1MDfNecHNcPRllqNnh1Tm5SVms/edit
7_Google-Site__HocTrucTuyen-Org https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1MDfNecHNcPUmFRNnNsc0kzWkE/edit

*Quả**n Lý Dự** Án Online Vớ**i Huddle*
1-Dang_Ki_Tai_Khoan_Huddle https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1MDfNecHNcPV1Byak5BdjBvUjA/edit
2-Su_Dung_Huddle_De_Quan_Tri_Du_An https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1MDfNecHNcPZjNobDVsTkxKTGM/edit


*AN TOÀN THÔNG TIN – BẢ**O MẬ**T HỆ** THỐ**NG* 
*DEPLOY-SNORT-IDS* – Xây Dựng Hệ Thống Dò Tìm Xâm Nhập Trái Phéphttps://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1MDfNecHNcPMkJlNUtKUEx4SmM/edit


*QUẢ**N TRỊ** MẠ**NG - TÍCH HỢP HỆ THỐNG*
*Cài Đặ**t Máy Chủ** DHCP* https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1MDfNecHNcPdnVienNFTGJ6WEE/edit

----------

